
Traffic Stats from Two Guest Posts - marcamillion
http://compversions.posterous.com/traffic-stats-from-two-guest-posts
======
redrory
Congrats, Were they any other blogs that you approached for a guest post?

~~~
marcamillion
Yep...and I have it in the queue. Haven't written anything yet though, not
sure when I will.

I don't want to reveal the name though, in case it doesn't work out :)

